# Fish oil how much



## pilgrim (Mar 29, 2014)

Just added fish oil to my diet. The bottle says take two pills 300mg a pill. I read a study that said you need 4 grams a day. At that I would need to take twelve of my 300mg pills instead of the recommended two a day. Am I rite. Thanks a bunch


----------



## italian1 (Mar 29, 2014)

I personally do 4-6 grams a day. Mine are 1500 mg each though.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 29, 2014)

italian1 said:


> I personally do 4-6 grams a day. Mine are 1500 mg each though.



What brand is that?? Id love to find a great brand with that much in each capsule


----------



## stonetag (Mar 29, 2014)

Until the fish screams!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

2-3 g a day for me


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess that's it then I'm going to take 13 of the 300mg tablets a day. Wonder if it will make me shit like a goose


----------



## italian1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Norwegian Gold Super Critical Omega. Sorry there 1200 each. You can get them at vitacost.com or whole foods


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 29, 2014)

I take about 4 pills, 3x per day.....i shoot for 3-4 grams a day.  Gotta shop around brother......


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 29, 2014)

I got 400 pills 300mg $6.00 and something Kirkland is the brand


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

I take between 5 to 8 grams a day.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 30, 2014)

I do 3g a day and 200mg of coq 10, and a mens 1 a day.  I dont know for a fact but seems to done good things for my blood pressure.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 30, 2014)

@5g daily. I think it is one of those things that you can't take too much of. Well, I guess there is always a limit, when the poop gets runny or you are constantly burping fish oil, back off the dosage. I've never had a problem with the burps, but I've read that freezing your capsules prevents that.

So a recent fitness trend I have been reading about touts the toxicity of fish oils. Not so much the oil itself, but the mercury and other pollutants that comes with it. I don't know much about that, and honestly, I don't worry. Just thought I'd throw that out there and see if anybody has any opinions on the harmful effects of fish oils.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 30, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> @5g daily. I think it is one of those things that you can't take too much of. Well, I guess there is always a limit, when the poop gets runny or you are constantly burping fish oil, back off the dosage. I've never had a problem with the burps, but I've read that freezing your capsules prevents that.
> 
> So a recent fitness trend I have been reading about touts the toxicity of fish oils. Not so much the oil itself, but the mercury and other pollutants that comes with it. I don't know much about that, and honestly, I don't worry. Just thought I'd throw that out there and see if anybody has any opinions on the harmful effects of fish oils.



I have'nt seen the article but a while ago i remember the old lady calling me up saying i need to stop eating so much tuna because of the mecury etc in it, i just agreed as you do but never really looked into it..


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 30, 2014)

2 to 3 grams for me. Via supps alone. Then flaxseed oil in my protein shakes sometimes. And 3 table spoons ground up flaxseed before bed mixed in water. FYI flax is also a good source of omega 3.


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 30, 2014)

My bottle just says. Mercury is below a limit of 0.1 parts/million. I'm assuming that's taking the two pills they suggest at 600mg


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 30, 2014)

I use Nordic ultimate omega. 1280mg. 
Quality is important with fish oils.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 21, 2014)

wanted to add what i found about fishoils from another site: 

The following doses have been studied in scientific research:

BY MOUTH:
For high triglycerides: 1-4 grams/day of fish oil.

For high blood pressure: Either 4 grams of fish oil or fish oil providing 2.04 grams of EPA and 1.4 grams of DHA per day.

For atrial fibrillation (one of the chambers of the heart doesn’t empty  properly and this increases the risk of blood clot formation leading to  stroke): Eating tuna or baked or broiled fish providing omega-3 fatty  acids (fish oil) one or more times per week seems to reduce the risk of  atrial fibrillation in patients aged 65 or older compared to consuming  fish once per month or less. But there is no benefit from eating fried  fish or a fish sandwich.

For kidney problems related to using cyclosporine to prevent organ  transplant rejection: 12 grams/day containing 2.2 grams EPA and 1.4  grams DHA.

For reducing the overall risk of death and risk of sudden death in  patients with coronary heart disease: Fish oil providing 0.3-6 grams of  EPA with 0.6 to 3.7 grams of DHA.

For asthma in children: Fish oil providing 17-26.8 mg/kg EPA and  7.3-11.5 mg/kg DHA for reducing symptoms. Maternal ingestion of fish oil  4 grams daily, providing 32% EPA and 23% DHA with tocopherol, during  late-phase pregnancy has been used for preventing the development of  asthma in children.

For preventing childhood allergies: Maternal ingestion of fish oil 4  grams daily, providing 32% EPA and 23% DHA with tocopherol, during  late-phase pregnancy.
For preventing childhood atopic dermatitis: Maternal ingestion of fish  oil 4 grams daily, providing 32% EPA and 23% DHA with tocopherol, during  late-phase pregnancy.

For treating asthma: 17-26.8 mg/kg EPA and 7.3-11.5 mg/kg DHA.

For preventing and reversing the progression of hardening of the  arteries: 6 grams/day of fish oil for the first three months, followed  by 3 grams/day thereafter.

For rheumatoid arthritis: Fish oil providing 3.8 grams/day of EPA and 2 grams/day DHA.

For attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD): A specific  supplement containing fish oil 400 mg and evening primrose oil 100 mg  (Eye Q, Novasel) six capsules daily.

For preventing miscarriage in women with antiphospholipid antibody  syndrome and a history of past miscarriage: 5.1 grams fish oil with a  1.5 EPA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HA ratio.

For painful menstrual periods: A daily dose of EPA 1080 mg and DHA 720 mg.

For Raynaud’s syndrome: A daily dose of 3.96 grams EPA and 2.64 grams DHA
.
For weight loss: A daily serving of 2-7 ounces of fish containing  approximately 3.65 grams omega-3 fatty acids (0.66 gram from EPA and  0.60 gram from DHA).
For slowing weight loss in patients with cancer: 7.5 grams/day of fish oil providing EPA 4.7 grams and DHA 2.8 grams.

For improving movement disorders in children with poor coordination  (dyspraxia): Fish oil providing DHA 480 mg combined with 35 mg  arachidonic acid and 96 mg gamma-alpha linoleic acid from evening  primrose oil, 24 mg thyme oil, and 80 mg vitamin E (Efalex).

For developmental coordination disorder in children: Fish oil providing EPA 558 mg and DHA 174 in 3 divided doses.

For depression along with conventional antidepressants: Fish oil 9.6 grams/day
.
To prevent full psychosis from developing in people with mild symptoms: Fish oil 1.2 grams/day.

For keeping veins open after coronary bypass surgery: 4 grams/day of fish oil containing EPA 2.04 grams and DHA 1.3 grams.

For preventing the collapse of arteries opened by “balloon” therapy  (PTCA): 6 grams/day of fish oil starting one month before PTCA and  continuing one month after PTCA, followed by 3 grams of fish oil daily  thereafter for six months.

For reducing and preventing the long-term continuous rise in blood  pressure and to preserve kidney function after heart transplantation: 4  grams/day of fish oil (46.5% EPA and 37.8% DHA).

For preventing clotting after placement of a tube for dialysis: 6 grams/day of fish oil.

For preserving kidney function in patients with severe IgA nephropathy: 4-8 grams/day of fish oil has been used.

For combined high triglycerides and high cholesterol: Fish oil providing  EPA 1800-2160 mg and DHA 1200-1440 mg combined with garlic powder  900-1200 mg/day has been used to lower total cholesterol, LDL,  triglycerides, and the ratios of total cholesterol to HDL, and LDL to  HDL.

For salicylate intolerance: Fish oil 10 grams daily.

Fish Oil
So, what should I do?

1-LIMIT linoleic acid!! You’d think after I jumped up and down about his  for the past 1500 words that it would be obvious, but I just wanted to  make sure we are clear on this. Nuts, seeds, corn, safflower, sunflower  and similar seed oils are “no bueno.”

2-Limit linolenic acid form things like flax, hemp, chia etc. I’d prefer  you get the bulk of your N-3’s in the ready made forms of EPA/DHA and  your N-6’s as aracidonic acid. The conversion of linolenic acid to  EPA/DHA is inefficient and overall exposes up to a greater oxidative  potential as you must consume MORE total polyunsaturated fats to get the  goods. I know there are some folks that recommend these short chain  fats. Do whatever you like but this is what makes sense to me.

3-Try to get the bulk of your EFA’s (both N-3 and N-6) from grass fed  meat, and perhaps pastured dairy in the form of butter. BUT that’s  expensive!! I know Buttercup, I know. Do your best. Sardines, mackerel  and similar fish are also great sources.

4-Supplement with 2-4 grams of EPA/DHA heavy oils from fish oil,  fermented cod liver oil (god help me…that stuff is NASTY, but Chris  Kresser loves the stuff) or vegetarian sourced DHA from algae. The DHA  can retro-convert to EPA, so no problems there. Which should it be, 2 or  4 grams? If you are “big” take 4. If you are little, take 2. If you do  not know if you are big or little, please disavow all knowledge or the  paleo diet and adopt veganism. Please


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome information this is why I like this site


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 22, 2014)

I usually just keep oiling my fish until they stop squeaking


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 22, 2014)

I am using 3 g daily, Now we all push food over supps sooo how much fish intake weekly could you eat to get the same effects of say 3 to 6 grams of hq fish oil supps ?


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 22, 2014)

I eat a lot of tuna and salmon but I can see now I'm going to have to get more technical in keeping track of what I consume


----------



## Seeker (Apr 22, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I am using 3 g daily, Now we all push food over supps sooo how much fish intake weekly could you eat to get the same effects of say 3 to 6 grams of hq fish oil supps ?



1 lb of cooked salmon will contain 11.85 grams of omega 3oils. 
1 lb of cooked salmon will contain 8.76 grams of omega 6 oils.


----------



## Azog (Apr 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> 1 lb of cooked salmon will contain 11.85 grams of omega 3oils.
> 1 lb of cooked salmon will contain 8.76 grams of omega 6 oils.



Holy shit...I am feeling good about eating that salmon earlier hahaha.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 22, 2014)

Azog said:


> Holy shit...I am feeling good about eating that salmon earlier hahaha.



Haha I am eating salmon every other day right now. Buying the wild caught pacific salmon is costing me though.  Try and stay away from the Atlantic farmed salmon if you can.


----------



## Azog (Apr 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Haha I am eating salmon every other day right now. Buying the wild caught pacific salmon is costing me though.  Try and stay away from the Atlantic farmed salmon if you can.



Wild Alaskan Coho is all I eat!


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 22, 2014)

Heard about this study at a major cardiology conference:  http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cance...l-might-boost-prostate-cancer-risk-study-says   The presenters admitted that the number of patients studied was not overly impressive, so further research is needed, but the correlation was definitely strong.  Accordingly, the hosting cardiology association recommended to its members to cease advising male patients to take fish oil supplements.  

I guess the takeaway is MODERATE consumption of high potency fish oil supplements may be ok, but high consumption was definitely linked to not only prostate cancer, but very aggressive prostate cancer.  Given that prostate cancer is fueled by testosterone and most of us guys in this community are going to push T levels to the limit, high dose fish oil supps and cycling may not be a good idea at all. 

I've substituted flax seed oil for all my fish oils until further research clarifies the concern.


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anybody commented on your avi yet???  I dont even know where to start!  3-5 G's a day


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 23, 2014)

Damn I just started trying to get my diet and sups just rite About a mont ago. From what I had researched and found out on this forum. I thought the fish oil was good. Guess you would advise the flak seed oil since that's what you switched to.


----------



## Rip (Apr 23, 2014)

About 2-3 caps, 3 times/day


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 23, 2014)

I usually take 6-7 grams a day


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

Crim Crim said:


> Heard about this study at a major cardiology conference:  http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cance...l-might-boost-prostate-cancer-risk-study-says   The presenters admitted that the number of patients studied was not overly impressive, so further research is needed, but the correlation was definitely strong.  Accordingly, the hosting cardiology association recommended to its members to cease advising male patients to take fish oil supplements.
> 
> I guess the takeaway is MODERATE consumption of high potency fish oil supplements may be ok, but high consumption was definitely linked to not only prostate cancer, but very aggressive prostate cancer.  Given that prostate cancer is fueled by testosterone and most of us guys in this community are going to push T levels to the limit, high dose fish oil supps and cycling may not be a good idea at all.
> 
> I've substituted flax seed oil for all my fish oils until further research clarifies the concern.



That study you're referencing didn't study fish oil supplements, they studied plasma omega-3 levels but they were unaware of whether it was due to supplementation or through diet. They also left out the fact that more men with higher plasma omega-3 levels already had confounding factors increasing their risk of prostate cancer such as family history and elevated PSA scores. I found a nice review of that study if you're interested in reading


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm interested I'm reading every thing I can find on diet and nutrition. I want to get my nutrition just rite for a year so I can see if I'm satisfied that if gotten in the best shape I can naturally


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

pilgrim said:


> I'm interested I'm reading every thing I can find on diet and nutrition. I want to get my nutrition just rite for a year so I can see if I'm satisfied that if gotten in the best shape I can naturally



Are you talking about the omega-3 study dissection I talked about or just nutrition in general? Any particular topics? I'll be more than happy to PM you some good reading material pilgrim.


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 23, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> That study you're referencing didn't study fish oil supplements, they studied plasma omega-3 levels but they were unaware of whether it was due to supplementation or through diet. They also left out the fact that more men with higher plasma omega-3 levels already had confounding factors increasing their risk of prostate cancer such as family history and elevated PSA scores. I found a nice review of that study if you're interested in reading




that would be super.    I've still got my conference notes and they actually referred to 'fish oil supplements' in the brochure, so we may be talking about a different study (my bad for the link if it was incorrect) or they may have just made a generalization, as I know they referred to the supps during their presentation as "fish oil".   You know, I must have linked the wrong study.  

In any case, it's not always possible to know one's predisposition to cancer, de novo mutation rates are certainly not insignificant, and many guys don't keep up with their PSAs like we all should.  I think this is where the angle of the presentation was leading.  It was my presumption that combining that risk with ultra-high testosterone levels might be an unacceptable additional risk.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

Crim Crim said:


> that would be super.    I've still got my conference notes and they actually referred to 'fish oil supplements' in the brochure, so we may be talking about a different study (my bad for the link if it was incorrect) or they may have just made a generalization, as I know they referred to the supps during their presentation as "fish oil".   You know, I must have linked the wrong study.
> 
> In any case, it's not always possible to know one's predisposition to cancer, de novo mutation rates are certainly not insignificant, and many guys don't keep up with their PSAs like we all should.  I think this is where the angle of the presentation was leading.  It was my presumption that combining that risk with ultra-high testosterone levels might be an unacceptable additional risk.



I still have the page open on my tablet at home. I'll post up the critique of the study I saw and let me know if it's the same study you're talking about. 

This area is outside most of my research but from what I remember, estradiol plays more of a role in elevated PSA's and prostatic cancer than testosterone but again I'm speaking from what I recall off hand. If you have any relevant links on the topic I'd love to compare notes


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok, I think I understand why the focus on fish oil.  Some cardiologists actually prescribe omega-3 / fish oil pills for their heart failure patients.  The recommendation was geared toward advising them to stop, so I bet that's why they stressed supplements rather than more correctly focusing on the association with high plasma levels, as Doc pointed out.  Sheer practicality, I guess.


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 23, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I still have the page open on my tablet at home. I'll post up the critique of the study I saw and let me know if it's the same study you're talking about.
> 
> This area is outside most of my research but from what I remember, estradiol plays more of a role in elevated PSA's and prostatic cancer than testosterone but again I'm speaking from what I recall off hand. If you have any relevant links on the topic I'd love to compare notes



You're certainly up to date.  

While testosterone is still seen as the primary driver in prostate cancer _growth and progression_, Estrogen has long been associated with prostate cancer risk, and as a catalyst to initial mutagenic development.  In fact, I think it's been pretty well-established that prostatic carcinogenesis can not happen in the absence of estrogen.  

Now, androgen deprivation therapy is still the mainstay in metastatic prostate cancer treatment (after removal of the primary tumor and radiation/chemo).  They want to take your Test levels down to 5% of baseline.  In the old days, the docs just took your testicles during the prostate surgery, like "...he won't be needing these after I wreck his prostate anyway..," but nowadays they do it with chemical castration (LHRH therapy, as with Lupron or Vantas).

But to your point, newer research is suggestive that estrogenic effects likely contribute in several pathways to the growth and progression of the cancer as well.  We may see a time where PCa patients are treated with both androgen- and estrogen-deprivation therapies at the same time.  I can only imagine how shitty that would make one feel, lol.  No test and no estrogen....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm going to look into this deeper to broaden my understanding but nice posts! You're probably much better versed on this topic than I am  

...no test AND no estrogen would make for a very pathetic existence lol


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes the omega-3 study I'd like to read that. And I really appreciate all the interesting feed back.


----------



## regular (Apr 24, 2014)

I take 3 or 4 of these ED.

http://www.amazon.com/Trader-Joes-Omega-3-90softgels-Odorless/dp/B004TVDMN8

I read a study which indicated there was an increased risk of getting some cancers from consuming too much omega 3. I am more concerned with the deleterious effects AAS can have on my heart than any increased risk of cancer from omega 3 supplements.

Regarding the correlation between estrogenic activity and prostate cancer, I wrote an 18 page paper with 48 references on xenoestrogens such as phthalates, BPA, styrene monomer, pesticides, and fire retardants. There is an association between this class of chemicals and prostate cancer, especially powerfully estrogenic compounds like BPA.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm with regs on this. Xenoestrogens are a much more likely culprit and will probably be found to play a much larger role in other health issues in the future


----------



## BrutesorGods (Apr 25, 2014)

I take one of these expensive mofos every day


----------

